# Everglades March-Video



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Just finished up a successful camping trip to the Everglades last weekend. Even though its not 100% fly fishing, I thought you all would enjoy. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1LwmkXQQ38RfIzGmxW52jpt8g1MsYtQKq/view


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

Looked to be a very successful trip!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Very cool video.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

great fishing and awesome video! I cringe thinking about the mosquitoes you battled in that tunnel at the 2:14 mark...


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

I normally don’t care for home made videos 
But this was great ! 
Y’all did well.. I’ve been struggling down that way lately if that is where I think you were by the camp site.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Good call with the hammoks that retention pond at Watson's place use to have a big gator in it not sure if I would want to be on the ground when the sun goes down.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice. Lots of fun sized snook.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Nice trip thanks for taking us along!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Very nice. Enjoyed it.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice video, looks like you guys had a ball!


----------



## fiddlefish (Nov 13, 2017)

Love to see friends having a great time on the water, thanks for sharing!


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

Sign me up for the next trip!

Nicely done


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh, yeah!


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

Cool video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Reminiscent of the old days which makes this really neat.


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

nice video, thanks for sharing! looks like a good time.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

That's what it's all about. Just getting out there and having fun! Thanks for putting it in a video and it reminded me of the old days when I was young and we didn't care how cool we looked, just wanted to be out there and have a good time.


----------



## jglidden (Feb 13, 2014)

After a few hours of Pierson's school of buggy whips, I may be convinced to leave the spinning reels at home more often. Those snook and small tarpon are a blast


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

That’s a great video bud, well done!


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Dont let me steal any credit form @jglidden as he has the video editing skills!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

jglidden said:


> After a few hours of Pierson's school of buggy whips, I may be convinced to leave the spinning reels at home more often. Those snook and small tarpon are a blast


Don't resist...just come on over to the dark side...


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Awesome video! What days were these? Did you get the big tarpon in?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

solid ! 

i see that rhib or tender... did you have a mother ship ?


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

anytide said:


> solid !
> 
> i see that rhib or tender... did you have a mother ship ?


No mother ship, just a rhib for extra supplies


----------



## pointblank (Nov 9, 2017)

Awesome vid! Looks like you had pretty good luck with the Tarpon!


----------



## Craig Pablo (Feb 15, 2018)

Right on!


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

nice video and solid music choice.


----------



## bone1fish (May 8, 2016)

Nice!!


----------

